# Awdf 2014



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

3 Sisters Park - Chillicothe, Illinois http://www.2014awdf.com/
Who's going? Who's participating?

Best wishes to the trainer I work with, Gustavo, entering two of his dogs~ Ben and Tyson.


----------



## TheJakel (May 2, 2013)

I believe my TD is going there with his Mal but I won't be making the trip.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

My boyfriend was selected for helperwork  I'll be there.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I saw that Alexis. Best wishes to him!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Would be there if I wasn't going to be in Florida.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Which one is your boyfriend, Alexis? Congratulations.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I moved this here since IPO stuff gets more responses in this forum. 

ADMIN Lisa


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Scott Carlsen.


I will not be there, but Gabor is with Frodo. 

Daughter, work and dogs for me .....


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

lhczth said:


> Which one is your boyfriend, Alexis? Congratulations.


Yup. Scott 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

I was looking on Facebook page today at pictures that a company has taken of various competitions, etc. I saw this picture and right way I thought, "That looks like Carma!!!"
My curiosity got the better of me and I searched for the key words "Chillicothe, Illinois ". I came across this thread and sounds like I was right. In case you haven't seen the picture before here is the link https://www.facebook.com/PerfectRecallMedia/photos/ms.c.eJw9ztkJAFEIQ9GOBpdEff03NqDo5~_FGkBru4aalUi8~_jnWcaylkMrAmFTC7fY393Htuh06XNaaf2cY79173ntL~;ZP0tgSNw.bps.a.514806135297248/516336415144220/?type=1&theater


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

KathrynApril said:


> I was looking on Facebook page today at pictures that a company has taken of various competitions, etc. I saw this picture and right way I thought, "That looks like Carma!!!"
> My curiosity got the better of me and I searched for the key words "Chillicothe, Illinois ". I came across this thread and sounds like I was right. In case you haven't seen the picture before here is the link https://www.facebook.com/PerfectRec...4806135297248/516336415144220/?type=1&theater



Ha! I hadn't seen that! How cool. ?


----------

